# Wago 750-841 auslesen Modbus Extended Master einer Fröling Heizung



## mzs (23 August 2018)

Hallo zusammen

Ich würge nun schon eine Weile daran rum und irgendwie ist der Wurm drinn. Denke es ist ganz einfach aber ich seh die Lösung nicht.

Wago 750-841 mit serieller Klemme.

Verwende die LIB ModB_l05  Version (* Version 6.6 (* Date 2017/10/25         --> FUNCTION_BLOCK MODBUS_EXTENDED_MASTER

Die Modbus auf der Heizung ist aktiviert und ist auf RTU gestell.

Ziel wäre es eigentlich die Modbusadresse 30001 (Kesseltemperatur) und fortfolgend mit FC 4 auszulesen.

Nur bekomme ich immer Error 2 Illegal Data Adress zurück.

Mit FC 1 oder FC4 kann ich Modbusadressen bis 1030 fehlerfrei auslesen. Höher als 1030 bekomme ich Error 2

Habe ich was mit der Modbusadressierung falsch verstanden ??

Gruss und Dank mzs


----------



## wolfi-sps (23 August 2018)

Hallo mzs,

welchen Fröling Kessel hast Du?
Ich habe einen P4 den lese ich mit dem Modbuskonfigurator aus.

Wolfgang


----------



## mzs (23 August 2018)

Hallo Wolfgang

Den SP Dual mit der Lamdatronic 3200 V50.04-B05.12

Kannst du die Adressen 30001-32625 und 40001-43030 bei dir lesen ?

Ich kann mit FC1 Adressen  1-1540 erfolgreich lesen und mit FC4  1- 3020.

Ich denke irgendwie gebe ich die falschen Adressen an.  Wenn ich jedoch im Sendepuffer(Bild im Anhang)  schaue so sende ich das richtige.

10 4 117 49  0 5 178 168

10 Modbusadresse Slave
4 FC
117 --> b 01110101
49 --> b 00110001




Gruss mzs


----------



## wolfi-sps (23 August 2018)

Hallo mzs,

schreib doch mal Fröling an wegen den Modbusadressen - die sind da sehr offen.
Wie schon geschrieben - ich lese den Kessel mit dem Modbuskonfigurator aus.
Habe am Anfang auch mit der Lib die Werte ausgelesen, aber da musst Due immer wieder zwischen den FC1 Fc4... wechseln.
Das geht mit dem Modbuskonfigurator wesentlich einfacher.

Wolfgang


----------



## wolfi-sps (23 August 2018)

Hallo msz,

anbei ein kleiner Auszug von meinem Kessel.

Wolfgang


----------



## Thruser (24 August 2018)

Hallo,


mzs schrieb:


> Kannst du die Adressen 30001-32625 und 40001-43030 bei dir lesen ?
> 
> Ich kann mit FC1 Adressen  1-1540 erfolgreich lesen und mit FC4  1- 3020.
> 
> Ich denke irgendwie gebe ich die falschen Adressen an.  Wenn ich jedoch im Sendepuffer(Bild im Anhang)  schaue so sende ich das richtige.


so wie es bei Wolfgang aussieht mußt Du jeweils den Offset 30001 und 40001 abziehen. D.h. Adresse 30001 wird zu 0 und 30002 zu 1. Bei 40001 ebenso. Unterschieden werden die dann durch FC03 und FC04.

Das ist normalerweise richtig wenn man sich die Spec ansieht, aber es wird immer unterschiedlich von den Herstellern implementiert.

Gruß


----------



## mzs (27 August 2018)

Hallo zusammen

Ja das war das Problem. Offset 30001 oder 40001 und nun läuft es.

Danke für die Hilfe

Gruss mzs


----------

